# "chrono trigger gba rom" ? wtf ?



## Iwatofujo (Jan 27, 2018)

I have found some sort of weird forum from a website I personally don't know :

http://bonky.biz/thread/?pm=dw1;&c=fr(fr);&th=Chrono+trigger+gba+download+rom

How does that makes sense ? What is the actual rom ? Why didn't anyone told this guy there's no chrono trigger on the gba ? Why did the guy asked for the rom as if it was a very common game ? Is that a troll ? If so, what is the download the other guy sent ?
I couldn't check because it's a premium download site but still, very curious


----------



## Edgarska (Jan 27, 2018)

Iwatofujo said:


> I have found some sort of weird forum from a website I personally don't know :
> 
> http://bonky.biz/thread/?pm=dw1;&c=fr(fr);&th=Chrono+trigger+gba+download+rom
> 
> ...


Fake forum and answers meant to trick people into clicking that link.


----------



## Iwatofujo (Jan 27, 2018)

Edgarska said:


> Fake forum and answers meant to trick people into clicking that link.


It seems obvious now that you mention it...I feel pretty stupid now topkek

anyway thanks o/


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2018)

You might occasionally find such things where someone wrapped a ROM in a GBA code emulator (NES, GB and GBC doing pretty well when all is said and done). There are GBA SNES emulators and with a bit of effort I believe CT is sort of playable.

That said don't bother with such things. Make your own emulator pack if you are going to head down such paths.


----------



## Edgarska (Jan 27, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> You might occasionally find such things where someone wrapped a ROM in a GBA code emulator (NES, GB and GBC doing pretty well when all is said and done). There are GBA SNES emulators and with a bit of effort I believe CT is sort of playable.
> 
> That said don't bother with such things. Make your own emulator pack if you are going to head down such paths.


In this case it's completely fake though, if you refresh the page the names of the posters change at random.


----------

